# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Congratulations to Dr. Lupanzula and Medikemos Hair Restoration

## JoeTillman

In August of this year Dr. Lupanzula attended the 6th Annual Brazilian Hair Restoration Conference organized by the ABCRC. Dr. Lupanzula attended to share his presentation on treating scarring alopecia with FUE. He was also awarded the Marcelo Gandelman award for "best scientific work" and best presentation.

----------


## tomhank15111995

they are successful  :Smile:

----------


## Swooping

Impressive case.

----------


## tomhank15111995

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## tuanxuxu

Thanks for sharing  :Smile: )

----------

